# My PID Controlled Traeger/Masterbuilt Combo.



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 16, 2012)

My current Modified Smoker Combo






Here is how the modifications evolved over the years.

Six year old standard Traeger Lil Tex Pellet Smoker with heat and smoke provided by pellets which is consider by KCBS to be competition legal.  Replaced the 3 position control with a digital control, added a second shelf, modified the auger, replace standard auger motor with high speed auger motor and added a chimney.





Added Smoke Daddy and A-Maz-Smokers




Smoke from Smoke Daddy.  I have since moved the input below the drip pan.





Designed an Auber PID Control System, based on Billy Merrill concept, and built it using off the shelf products.  Added an adjustment for fan airflow and auger speed.





Added Rock's Stoker with wifi setup to provide monitoring of up to four meats and pit temperature.  Added an interface between the Auber Controller and the Rock's Stoker which provides me the capability to adjust pit temperature remotely through my home network or the internet. This also provides me the capability to program pit temperature changes based on time or food temperature.  This is KCBS legal.





Attached a Master Built Smoke house to increase cooking area from 422 to 1139 square inches and to hang sausages.   Heat and smoke travels from the Traeger through the MB and out of the MB upper exit vent.  I left the propane installed to provide the additional capability to operate the propane side with or without the Traeger operational.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweet!  Lots of work went into that setup.  It's amazing!

I had to look up PID only to discover it stood for Pelvic Inflammatory Disease.  I felt sorry for you until I noticed a second possible description - Proportinal, Integral, Derivative.  That didn't help a lot but made more sense than pelvic disease.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

PID controller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am sooo freaking envious!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 16, 2012)

It is a nice set up.. what time is dinner and can I bring anything?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sweet!  Lots of work went into that setup.  It's amazing!
> 
> I had to look up PID only to discover it stood for Pelvic Inflammatory Disease.  I felt sorry for you until I noticed a second possible description - Proportinal, Integral, Derivative.  That didn't help a lot but made more sense than pelvic disease.



That is too funny.


----------

